# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  حمل أكثر من 800 مخطوطة

## أحمد البكري

في الموقع إمكانية لتحويل المخطوط المعروض لملف بصيغة PDF لكن لبطء النت لدي 
لم أستطع تنزيل الملفات جميعها ورفعها على مواقع بديلة , فليت الإخوة يتعاونون على رفع النافع منها خاصة وأنها تحوي بعض المخطوطات الرافضية والقبورية. 
http://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/mb?a...s;c=1961411403 

الأشباه والنظائر النحوية للسيوطي 
 

رابط تحميل مباشر pdf
http://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/imgsrv/download?id=mdp.39015079126176  ;marker=eadf007d3e9943525686de  c381cdb02a 

المفاتيح في شرح المصابيح 
(في علم الحديث للفراء) 

 

رابط تحميل مباشر pdf
http://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/imgsrv/download?id=mdp.39015079127943  ;marker=eadf007d3e9943525686de  c381cdb02a 


الجزء الخامس من
إرشاد الساري إلى شرح صحيح البخاري 
العسقلاني 
 

رابط تحميل مباشر pdf
http://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/imgsrv/download?id=mdp.39015079105303  ;marker=eadf007d3e9943525686de  c381cdb02a 

أنهار الجنان من منابع آيات القرآن

رابط تحميل مباشر pdf: 
http://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/imgsrv/download?id=mdp.39015079105352  ;marker=eadf007d3e9943525686de  c381cdb02a 

أنوار الحداق في تقريب تهذيب الأخلاق 
 
رابط تحميل مباشر pdf:

http://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/imgsrv/download?id=mdp.39015079131580  ;marker=eadf007d3e9943525686de  c381cdb02a 

حاشية على مختصر الهيئة المنسوب لقاضي زاده الرومي 
 
رابط تحميل مباشر pdf

http://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/imgsrv/download?id=mdp.39015081447172  ;marker=eadf007d3e9943525686de  c381cdb02a

----------


## أحمد البكري

أسماء الله الحسنى من 
القرآن العظيم و"الطب النبوي" للمقدسي
بداية المخطوط: 
قال الله تبارك وتعالى ولله الاسماء الحسنى فادعوه بها ... [2] قال الشيخ الامام العالم الحافظ ضيا الدين ابو عبد الله محمد بن احمد بن عبد الواحد ابن احمد بن عبد الرحمن المقدسي ... الحمد لله حمدا يوافي نعمه ويكافي مزيده ... اما بعد فان بعض اخواني سألني مرة بعد اخرى ان اجمع كتابا في الطب مما صح عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وما روى من ذلك في الكتب المشهورة فاجبته الى مسألته ورايت ان ابتدئ باحاديث الكفارات وان الامراض لرفع الدرجات ومحو السيئات ذكر خيرة الله تعالى للعبد فيما ابتداه اخبرنا ..."
نهاية المخطوط: فهذه الاسما هي التي استخرجها سفيان وغيره من القرآن العظيم لكنها اذا عدت كانت ماية اسم غير اني وجدت منها اسما واحدا مكررا وهو خبير ذكر مرة في آل عمران ومرة في الانعام فلهذا كانت ماية تمت اسماء الله الحسنى. [2] كذا رواه النسائي والاحاديث المذكورة كلها من صحيح مسلم والبخاري تم الكتاب المبارك والحمد لله وحده وحسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل.



 

 

http://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/imgsrv/download?id=mdp.39015079132752  ;marker=eadf007d3e9943525686de  c381cdb02a

----------


## أحمد البكري

باب
الإعلام بأعلام بيت الله الحرام

قطب الدين الحنفي

بداية المخطوط: "الحمد لله الذي جعل المسجد الحرام حرما آمنا ومثابة للناس وأمر بتطهير الكعبة البيت الحرام للطائفين والعاكفين وأزال عنه الخوف والبأس ... أما بعد فلما وفقني الله تعالى لخدمة العلم الشريف وجعلني من جيران بيته المعظم المنيف [تشوقت] نفسي الى الاطلاع على علم الاثار وتشوقت إلى فن التاريخ وعلم الأخبار ..."
نهاية المخطوط: "ما لاح نجم على أفق السماء وما هب النسيم على العشاق بالطيب والحمد لله رب العالمين والصلاة والسلام الاثمان الاكملان على سيد الانبياء والمرسلين محمد واله وصحبه الطيبين الطاهرين وسائر الأنبياء والرسل وال كل التابعين ومن تبعهم باحسان الى يوم الدين"
ختم:  "وقد فرغ مؤلفه من تحريره ووقفت انامل اقلامه من تحبيره في ليلة يسغر صباحها عن سبع مضين من شهر ربيع الاول سنة خمس وثمانين وتسعمائة" ; 
ختم: "وكان الفراغ من تعليق هذه النسخة المباركة في يوم الاربعاء تاسع شهر جمادى الاخير سنة ۹۹۴ احسن الله عاقبتها وغفر لكاتبها ومالكها ولمن دعا لهم ولجميع المسلمين وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين




http://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/imgsrv/download?id=mdp.39015079127208  ;marker=eadf007d3e9943525686de  c381cdb02a

----------


## أحمد البكري

البقرية في أحكام تجويد القرآن

بداية المخطوط: يقول العبد المعترف بتقصيره الراجي من ربه تهوين عسيره محمد ابن قاسم البقري بلدا الشافعي مذهبا الحمد لله على احسانه واشهد ان لا اله الا الله وحده لا شريك له ... وبعد فقد سألني بعضا من الاخوان اضع له مقدمة مختصرة في تجويد القرآن فاجبته الى سؤاله ..."
نهاية المخطوط:  "ولمن زاغ عن الحق قامعا للحسنات امرا وعن السيئات زاجرا صلى الله عليه وعلى اصحابه وازواجه واتباعه"




http://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/imgsrv/download?id=mdp.39015079127794  ;marker=eadf007d3e9943525686de  c381cdb02a

----------


## أحمد البكري

إيضاح الأشكال الاعتدالية في رسم الساعات على الاسطحة المستوية 
(علم المزاول)

يوسف سالني

ختم: وقال مؤلفه وقد كان الفراغ من تأليف الكتاب في شهر رجب من شهور سنة 1128 ثمانية وعشرين ومائة وألف 
وكانت مدة تحصيل ما قصدته في هذا الكتاب عشرة سنوات وكسور....



http://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/imgsrv/download?id=mdp.39015081447289  ;marker=eadf007d3e9943525686de  c381cdb02a

----------


## أحمد البكري

الداعي الى أشرف المساعي في صفة الجنة وأهلها وما أعده الله لأهلها من النعيم المقيم

شهاب الدين أبو العباس أحمد بن الحسين الشافعي 

بداية المخطوط: قال الشيخ الامام العالم العلامة شيخ الإسلام فريد عصره شهاب الدين أبو العباس أحمد بن الحسين الشافعي إمام جامع حمص المحروسة ... الحمد لله الذي أوضح لعباده الصالحين سبل الخير ... وبعد فهذا كتاب سميته الداعي الى اشرف المساعي في صفة الجنة وأهلها وما أعده الله من النعيم فيها لخصته من كتاب حادي الأرواح إلى بلاد الأفراح جمع شيخنا الإمام العلامة أي عبد [الله] محمد بن القيم رحمه الله وخلصته من المباحث والاسناد ..."
نهاية المخطوط: "فيقول يا رب ألم تغفر لي فيقول: بلى, بمغفرتي بلغت منزلتك هذه.
تم الكتاب بحمد الله وعونه وحسن توفيقه وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وآله وصحبه وسلم"



http://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/imgsrv/download?id=mdp.39015079105360  ;marker=eadf007d3e9943525686de  c381cdb02a

----------


## أحمد البكري

دفتر
 (وثيقة عثمانية)
بداية المخطوط:"الحمد لله الذي خلق من الماء بشرا فجعله نسبا وصهرا وربى شجرة هذا النسب بمياه الحسب والادب والتقوى وجعل أصلها آدم الصفي الذي اجتباه ربه وهدى وأطلع ثمرتها النامية السامية في غصنها الاعلى سيد الورى فصارت كشجرة طيبة أصلها ثابت وفرعها في السما والصلاة والسلام على عباده الذين اصطفى, سيما على سيدنا وسندنا ونبينا محمد المصطفى, الذي هو أشرف الخلق مجدا وشرفا أحسن الموصوفين بوصفي الصفاء والوفا.....  ... وبعد فالسبب الداعي إلى تحرير هذه النميقة الأنيقة والوثيقة الوثيقة هو أنه قد تبين وبهر وتعين وظهر وكالشمس في رابعة النهار اشتهر باخبار العالم العامل الرباني خادم الشرع الشريف الصمداني ... شيخ الاسلام ... مولانا اسعد افندي ... ابن المولى المرحوم ... مولانا سعد الدين ... أن شيخي ومولاي ... الشيخ السيد محمود افندى الاسكدارى ... من النسب الطاهر وسيادته بين الأنام بين وظاهر ..."
نهاية المخطوط: "أن الشريف جليل ابن صلبي للشريف سيدى [؟] ابن الشريف مصطفى ابن الشريفة سلام من النسب الطاهر وذلك بعد أن أبرز حجة دالة على شرف جده وهو الشريف مصطفى ... معنونة بعنوان النقباء السالفين




http://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/imgsrv/download?id=mdp.39015079126267  ;marker=eadf007d3e9943525686de  c381cdb02a

----------


## أحمد البكري

*الضيا اللامعا في عمل الجيب السيني مقنعا* 

(أرجوزة في المثلثات الرياضية)
*لسبط المارديني محمد* 

*نظم: محمد القطري.* 



يليها:

بهجة الطلاب في العمل بالاسطرلاب
لمحمد بن محمد بن سليماني المغربي المروداني






http://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/imgsrv/download?id=mdp.39015081447982  ;marker=eadf007d3e9943525686de  c381cdb02a

----------


## أحمد البكري

درر الحكام

خسروي ملا

بداية: "الحمد لله الذي أحكم أحكام الشرع القويم بمحكمه كتابه واعلى اعلام الدين المستقيم بمعظم خطابه ..."
نهاية: "كان فسخهما بمنزلة الاقالة فيلزم الوصي كما لو تقابلا حقيقة فاذا فسخ القاضي لم يكن اقالة فلا يلزم الوصي. هذا اخر ما من الله تعالى علي بلطفه من شرح غرر الاحكام المسمى بدرر الحكام واستطلاع اراء فضلاء الامة العظام ... ليس الغرض الاصلي من هذه الكلمات التمدح بل الامثال بما يفهم من قوله تع واما بنعمة ربك فحدث"
ختم: "قد وقع الفراغ من كتب هذا الكتاب في يوم الجمعة وقت الظهر الثامن عشر في شهر ربيع الاخر من سنة ست وستين وتسعمائة على يد عبد اضعف عباد الله عبد الرحيم بن الحاج اسكندر عفى عنهما الملك المعبود والقادر, الحمد لله على الاتمام وعلى كل حال في الإسلام, والصلاة والسلام على رسوله سيد الأنام وعلى آله العظام وصحابته الكرام...







ويليه:
رسالة الاستخلاف لابن كمال باشا



http://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/imgsrv/download?id=mdp.39015079124866  ;marker=eadf007d3e9943525686de  c381cdb02a

----------


## أحمد البكري

در الأسرار 
في تفسير القرآن بالحروف المهملة

محمود بن محمد بن نسيب حمزة









http://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/imgsrv/download?id=mdp.39015081446133  ;marker=eadf007d3e9943525686de  c381cdb02a

----------


## أحمد البكري

دستور أصول علم الميقات ونتيجة النظر في تحرير الأوقات 

رضوان أفندي الفلكي الرزاز





http://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/imgsrv/download?id=mdp.39015081447214  ;marker=eadf007d3e9943525686de  c381cdb02a

----------


## أحمد البكري

شرح المختصر في الفرائض لسراج الدين السجاوندي





http://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/imgsrv/download?id=mdp.39015081446265  ;marker=eadf007d3e9943525686de  c381cdb02a

----------


## أحمد البكري

فضائل الرمي في سبيل الله

أبو طاهر السلفي

بداية المخطوط: "بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله [العلي العظيم؟] اخبرنا الشيخ الامام الحافظ ابو طاهر احمد بن محمد بن احمد بن محمد بن ابراهيم السلفي [...] ابنا الفقيه ابو عبد الله محمد بن مسعود بن احمد بن شذرة الخطيب [المدني؟] بشهور ستان على مقربة من اصبهان بقرأتي عليه من اصل سماعه في [...] من سنة احدى وتسعين واربع ماية ابنا ابو علي الحسين بن محمد الحسين بن ابي [...] الهروي قرأه عليه بهراة ابنا ابو يعقوب اسحاق بن ابي اسحاق العدل الحافظ ابنا [عبد الله] بن احمد بن حمويه واحمد بن عبد الله بن نعيم قالا ابنا ابو نصر احمد بن محمد بن داسة ثنا [الفضل] بن عبد الله بن عبد الجبار ثنا مالك بن سليمان عن ابراهيم بن طهمان عن محمد بن [زياد] عن أبي هريرة أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال إن الله عز وجل يدخل بالسهم ...
نهاية المخطوط : قالا ثنا أبو عمير عيسى بن محمد النحاس ثنا ضمرة بن ربيعة عن الأوزاعي عن يحيى بن سعيد عن سعيد بن المسيب عن ابي ثعلبة الخشني عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم انه قال كل ما رد عليك قوسك. آخر الكتاب والحمد لله رب العالمين وصلى الله على رسوله سيدنا المصطفى محمد النبي وآله وسلم تسليما وحسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل"






http://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/imgsrv/download?id=mdp.39015079127919  ;marker=eadf007d3e9943525686de  c381cdb02a

----------


## أحمد البكري

عمدة البيان في فرائض الاعيان


بداية : "الحمد لله الذي اعلى معالم الاسلام ... وبعد فاني قصدت ... التعليق شرح مختصر الشيخ الفقيه العلامة ولي الله سيد ابي زيد سيد عبد الرحمن الاخضري ... وسميته بعمدة البيان في فرائض الاعيان ..."
نهاية: "وهو قول ابن نافع وبالله تعالى التوفيق انتهى قد كمل هذا التعليق المبارك على المختصر الرشيد لسيدنا الشيخ الولي الصالح العالي العلامة العارف بالله ابا زيد عبد الرحمن الاخضري ... على يد جامعه ... عبد اللطيف بن محمد المرادي [؟] هو الشهير بابن المسبح ..."
ختم: " وكان الفراغ من جمعه في اوائل جمادى الاخير عام خمسة وثمانين وتسع مائة والحمد لله ... والصلاة وعلى نبيه المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم" "
ختم: "وكان الفراغ من نسخه يوم الاثنين بعد العصر سبعة عشر ... من ذي الحجة في عام خمسة وثلاثين ومائتين والف على يد كاتبه ... العبد الفقير الحقير ... حسن ابن الحاج محمد الكتاني [؟] غفر الله له ولوالديه ولمشايخه ... وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم انتهى"







 
http://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/imgsrv/download?id=mdp.39015079125335  ;marker=eadf007d3e9943525686de  c381cdb02a

----------


## أحمد البكري

العرف الندي في شرح قصيدة ابن الوردي

عبد الوهاب الخطيب غمري

بداية مخطوط: "الحمد لله الذي نسج في الازل شقة النصيحة باعتزال ذكر الاغاني والغزل ... وبعد فان القصيدة الوردية اللامية المنظومة من بحر الرمل ووزنه فاعلاتن فاعلاتن فاعلاة ثلاث مرات المسماة بنصيحة الاخوان ومرشدة الخلان ... وكنت ممن اطلع عليها مرارا عديدة وفي كل حين يظهر لي منها فوائد جليلة وقد حاولت نفسي المرة بعد المرة ان اكتب عليها ما فيه للعيون قرة ... وشرعت في شرح لطيف يحل الفاظها ... وسميته العرف الندي في قصيدة بن الوردي ..."
نهاية مخطوط: "وقد تقدم انها من بحر الرمل وتقدم تفصيله وفي هذا القدر كفاية ونسأل الله ان يتقبل منا ذلك وان يسلك بنا احسن المسالك ... انك سميع قريب مجيب الدعوات يا رب العالمين وسلام على المرسلين والحمد لله رب العالمين ه"
ختم: "قال مؤلفه رحمه الله تعالى ورضي عنه فرغت منه يوم الجمعة المبارك خامس شهر ربيع الثاني لسنة ثلاثين والف من الهجرة النبوية ه" ;
ختم: "وكان الفراغ من نسخه يوم الاحد المبارك تسعة مضت من شهر شعبان المعظم الذهو من شهور سنة ۱۲٤٦ ستة واربعون ومائتين والف من الهجرة امين 








http://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/imgsrv/download?id=mdp.39015079129287  ;marker=eadf007d3e9943525686de  c381cdb02a

----------


## عبدالرحمن آل حمدان

جزاك الله خيرا ونفع وأسأل الله لك العون

----------


## الوفائى

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## أحمد البكري

التعليقات المتعلقة بدرر الحكام في شرح غرر الأحكام


الحمد لله رب العالمين والصلوة على سيد المرسلين محمد واله وصحبه اجمعين اما بعد فقد قال صاحب الدرر في صدر كتابه او للاستعانة ... الحمد لوليه والصلوة على نبيه اما بعد فلما قرأ علي الولد الاعز اعنى به موهبة [؟] الله تعالى من لطفه الرباني پير محمد بن محمد الواني كتاب الدرر والغرر درسا فدرسا حررت ما لاح في قلبي وجال في خلدي شيئا فشيئا ..."
نهاية المخطوط: "ان يكون الموصي كما المشتري منه [؟] بالنظر الى الموصي له فان الاقالة بيع حتى الثالث"
ختم: "هذا اخر ما يسر الله تعالى بلطفه الرباني لأضعف عباده محمد الواني قول [؟] من التعليقات المتعلقة بدرر الحكام في شرح غرر الاحكام الواقع في غرة شهر محرم الحرام من شور سنة خمس وتسعين وتسعمائة في الهجرة النبوية المصطفوية والحمد لله سبحانه أولا وآخرا والصلوة على نبيه محمد وآله وصحبه اجمعين واستنسخه[؟] الفقير الى الله المتين مصطفى بن احمد غفر الله لهما ولوالديهما لجميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات أفاض الله انارة البر [؟] ومد الله ظله الظليل علينا في اواسط شهر ذي القعدة الشريفة سنة اربع وعشرين والف





http://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/imgsrv/download?id=mdp.39015079124825  ;marker=36604db50b6772dac345e1  31be616b37

----------


## أحمد البكري

متن الشاطبية
 المسمى :حرز الأماني ووجه التهاني في القراءات السبع 

للإمام القاسم بن فيرة بن خلف الشاطبي الرعيني







http://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/imgsrv/download?id=mdp.39015081446109  ;marker=36604db50b6772dac345e1  31be616b37


فتح الباقي شرح ألفية العراقي في علوم الحديث

زكريا الأنصاري الشافعي





http://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/imgsrv/download?id=mdp.39015079131333  ;marker=36604db50b6772dac345e1  31be616b37

----------


## أحمد البكري

فتح المغيث في شرح اليواقيت
(يواقيت لمبتغي معرفة المواقيت)

 لعلي بن محمد الرادسي



http://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/imgsrv/download?id=mdp.39015081446802  ;marker=36604db50b6772dac345e1  31be616b37



توضيح فتح الرؤوف المجيب بشرح أنموذج اللبيب في خصائص الحبيب للسيوطي

المناوي







http://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/imgsrv/download?id=mdp.39015079131358  ;marker=36604db50b6772dac345e1  31be616b37

----------


## أحمد البكري

الفوائد الجليلة البهية على الشمائل المحمدية
شرح على جمع الوسائل في شرح الشمائل للقاري

محمد بن قاسم جسوس 





http://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/imgsrv/download?id=mdp.39015079128024  ;marker=36604db50b6772dac345e1  31be616b37

----------


## أحمد البكري

خزانة الفقه

لأبي الليث السمرقندي






http://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/imgsrv/download?id=mdp.39015081446281  ;marker=36604db50b6772dac345e1  31be616b37

----------


## أحمد البكري

تحفة الحكام في نكت العقود والاحكام 
ويليه 
التيسير والتسهيل في ذكر ما أغفله الشيخ خليل من أحكام المغارسة والتوليح والتصيير 
لأبي عمران موسى بن عيسى بن ابي حاج الفاسي

كتاب المغارسة





http://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/imgsrv/download?id=mdp.39015079127075  ;marker=36604db50b6772dac345e1  31be616b37


كتاب المسائل الفقهية 
ويليه
 التيسير والتسهيل في ذكر ما اغفله الشيخ خليل من احكام المغارسة






http://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/imgsrv/download?id=mdp.39015079128230  ;marker=36604db50b6772dac345e1  31be616b37

----------


## أحمد البكري

زبدة النصائح
شرح نصائح الإمام أبي حنيفة 
عثمان بن مصطفى  
بداية المخطوط: "الحمد لله الذي أرسل رسوله محمدا بالكتاب والسنة عليه الصلوة والسلام من الله والملائكة والامة ... اما بعد فيقول العبد الضعيف المذنب المعترف بالعجز والتقصير عثمان بن مصطفى المعلق بمحبة الله وحبيبه المصطفى لما كان نصائح الامام من جوامع الكلم أردت شرحها وكشفها بالكلم وسميته زبدة النصائح وقديما كان يختلج في صدري ان اشرحها ولكن لم يساعدني الزمان والآن نشاء سبب داع الى الشرح والبيان وهو الايجاء والالحاح من اختص الاخوان ..."
نهاية: "وان تموت بقلب سليم ان الله غفور رحيم استئناف تعليلي بحسن الظن وغلبة الرجاء الحمد لله حمدا كثيرا على الاتمام والصلوة والسلام على نبينا محمد واله الكرام"
ختم: "تم تأليفه بين الصلوتين في اليوم السادس والعشرون [كذا] من شهر رمضان في سنة تسع وخمسن والف من الهجرة النبوية ... إنك أنت الوهاب تمت" 
 
http://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/imgsrv/download?id=mdp.39015079125657  ;marker=36604db50b6772dac345e1  31be616b37

----------


## أحمد البكري

وسيلة الطلاب لمعرفة أعمال الليل والنهار بطريق الحساب 
رسالة مختصرة في معرفة استخراج أوقات الصلاة وشيء من التواريخ والأعمال الفلكية من غير آلة. 

يحيى محمد بن محمد الحطاب. 






http://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/imgsrv/download?id=mdp.39015081447271  ;marker=36604db50b6772dac345e1  31be616b37


وسيلة الطلاب الى معرفة الأوقات بالحساب

بدر الدين محمد بن محمد سبط المارديني



http://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/imgsrv/download?id=mdp.39015078570382  ;marker=36604db50b6772dac345e1  31be616b37

----------


## أحمد البكري

الوسائل الى معرفة الأوائل مع الكشف عن مجاوزة هذه الأمة الألف

السيوطي

بداية: الحمد لله الاول فليس له اخر ... وبعد فهذا كتاب لطيف جامع للاوائل لخصت فيه كتاب الاوائل للعسكري وزدت عليه اضعافه ورتبته ترتيبا ... وسميته الوسائل الى معرفة الاوائل ..
نهاية: الحمد لله وسلام على عباده الذين اصطفى وبعد فقد كثر السؤال عن الحديث المشهور على السنة الناس ان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لا يمكث في قبره الف سنة وانا اجيب بانه باطل ... فقصدني القاصدون في كشف وسألني الواردون ان اجعل فيه مؤلفا يزدان لوصفه فاجبتهم الى ما سألوا وشرعت لهم ... وسميته الكشف عن مجاوزة هذه الامة الالف ..."
ختم: تم بحمد الله وعون ولله الحمد والمنة اولا واخرا وباطنا وظاهرا وسرا وعلانية ... وعلقه لنفسه ثم لمن شاء الله تعالى من بعده أقل عبيد الله ... علي نور الدين بن الحسن بدر الدين بن محمد جلال الدين البرهمتوشي الشافعي [؟] غفر الله تعالى بكرمه ذنوبه وستر بعفوه ذنوبه وذلك في اليوم المبارك الثالث من شهر رمضان المعظم ... من شهور سنة سبع وسبعين وتسعمائة احسن الله ختامها وما بعدها في خير وعافية وسلامة آمين آمين آمين وصلى الله علي سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم"







http://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/imgsrv/download?id=mdp.39015079128222  ;marker=36604db50b6772dac345e1  31be616b37

----------


## أحمد البكري

خزانة الأدب وغاية الأرب

الحموي




http://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/imgsrv/download?id=mdp.39015079129295  ;marker=36604db50b6772dac345e1  31be616b37



هداية ذوي الألباب الى موصل الطلاب الى قواعد الإعراب

أبو بكر بن إسماعيل الشنواني





http://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/imgsrv/download?id=mdp.39015079132125  ;marker=36604db50b6772dac345e1  31be616b37

----------


## أحمد البكري

تلخيص المفتاح (القزويني) مع المسالك

حمزة بن درغود نور الدين 





http://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/imgsrv/download?id=mdp.39015079128446  ;marker=36604db50b6772dac345e1  31be616b37

----------


## أحمد البكري

شرح الشافية

أحمد بن الحسين الجارباردي




http://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/imgsrv/download?id=mdp.39015079128339  ;marker=bf633631119c371ea71e7d  fa96f19634

----------


## أحمد البكري

سورة الأنعام



http://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/imgsrv/download?id=mdp.39015081445952  ;marker=bf633631119c371ea71e7d  fa96f19634

----------


## أحمد البكري

الشفاء

ابو الفضل عياض بن موسى بن عياض اليحصبي 

"تمت الكتاب الشفاء الشريف سنة احدى وثلاثين ومائتين والف"





http://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/imgsrv/download?id=mdp.39015079105469  ;marker=bf633631119c371ea71e7d  fa96f19634

----------


## أحمد البكري

الشفاء

القاضي عياض







http://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/imgsrv/download?id=mdp.39015081446422  ;marker=bf633631119c371ea71e7d  fa96f19634

----------


## أحمد البكري

الشفاء

القاضي عياض





http://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/imgsrv/download?id=mdp.39015081446430  ;marker=bf633631119c371ea71e7d  fa96f19634

----------


## أحمد البكري

الشاطبية

أبو القاسم بن فيره بن خلف بن أحمد الرعيني الشاطبي




http://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/imgsrv/download?id=mdp.39015079127760  ;marker=bf633631119c371ea71e7d  fa96f19634

----------


## أحمد البكري

غاية المسئول في شرح العشرة الفصول*شرح على الرسالة العشرة الفصول الموضوعة في العمل بالربع الموسوم بالمقنطرات* 

 
يونس بن عبد القادر الرشيدي الشافعي





http://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/imgsrv/download?id=mdp.39015081447800  ;marker=bf633631119c371ea71e7d  fa96f19634

----------


## أحمد البكري

شرح الأنموذج للزمخشري

الأردبيلي





http://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/imgsrv/download?id=mdp.39015079125970  ;marker=bf633631119c371ea71e7d  fa96f19634

----------


## أحمد البكري

شرح رسالة ربع المقنطر

عبد الله بن عبد الرحمن بن عبد الله بن أحمد الحلبي الحنبلي





http://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/imgsrv/download?id=mdp.39015081447065  ;marker=bf633631119c371ea71e7d  fa96f19634

----------


## أحمد البكري

شرح  ملحة الإعراب الحريري



http://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/imgsrv/download?id=mdp.39015079131283  ;marker=bf633631119c371ea71e7d  fa96f19634

----------


## أحمد البكري

شرح مراح الأرواح

عبد الرحمن بن خليل الرومي



http://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/imgsrv/download?id=mdp.39015079125186  ;marker=bf633631119c371ea71e7d  fa96f19634

----------


## أحمد البكري

شرح جغميني : ملخص في الهيئة 

قاضي زاده


http://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/imgsrv/download?id=mdp.39015081447966  ;marker=bf633631119c371ea71e7d  fa96f19634

----------


## أحمد البكري

المصحف





عبد الله بنده خدا ۱۱۲۰

http://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/imgsrv/download?id=mdp.39015079105089  ;marker=bf633631119c371ea71e7d  fa96f19634


مصحف



كشمير





http://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/imgsrv/download?id=mdp.39015079130996  ;marker=bf633631119c371ea71e7d  fa96f19634

----------


## أحمد البكري

رسالة في التسمية والتحميد والتصلية 





http://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/imgsrv/download?id=mdp.39015079126804  ;marker=bf633631119c371ea71e7d  fa96f19634

----------


## أحمد البكري

الأنواء

الزجاج






http://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/imgsrv/download?id=mdp.39015081446844  ;marker=bf633631119c371ea71e7d  fa96f19634

----------


## أحمد البكري

الربع الثاني من كتاب
 معالم التنزيل

البغوي





http://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/imgsrv/download?id=mdp.39015079105683  ;marker=bf633631119c371ea71e7d  fa96f19634

----------


## أحمد البكري

سعدي جلبي علي القاضي من تفسير القرآن







http://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/imgsrv/download?id=mdp.39015081446125  ;marker=bf633631119c371ea71e7d  fa96f19634

----------


## أحمد البكري

توضيح لمقاصد الفية بن مالك

المرادي





http://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/imgsrv/download?id=mdp.39015079125194  ;marker=d083fcaf8203d76df69e37  0afdc417fb

----------


## أحمد البكري

الشقائق النعمانية في الدولة العثمانية

طاش كبرى زادة

"وقع الفراغ عن تحريره واملائه وترقيمه بعون الله وانعامه على يد عبده الفقير الى عفوه وغفرانه احمد بن محمد بن بالي في اليوم الثالث من محرم الحرام لسنة اثنتين وثلثين والف من الهجرة "


http://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/imgsrv/download?id=mdp.39015079127307  ;marker=d083fcaf8203d76df69e37  0afdc417fb


الشقائق النعمانية في علماء الدولة العثمانية

"وقد فرغت من املائه يوم السبت آخر شعبان المبارك سنة خمس وستين وتسعمائة بقسطنطنية المحمية"



http://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/imgsrv/download?id=mdp.39015079132182  ;marker=d083fcaf8203d76df69e37  0afdc417fb

رسالة في علم القبان 



http://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/imgsrv/download?id=mdp.39015081447537  ;marker=d083fcaf8203d76df69e37  0afdc417fb

----------


## أحمد البكري

شرح الأحاديث الأربعين 

محمد بن مصطفى الآقكرماني



http://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/imgsrv/download?id=mdp.39015081446190  ;marker=d083fcaf8203d76df69e37  0afdc417fb

----------


## أحمد البكري

شرح الآجرومية

محمد بن محمد الحلاوي





http://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/imgsrv/download?id=mdp.39015079128370  ;marker=d083fcaf8203d76df69e37  0afdc417fb

----------


## أحمد البكري

شرح الفرائض

السيواسي





http://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/imgsrv/download?id=mdp.39015079127000  ;marker=d083fcaf8203d76df69e37  0afdc417fb

----------


## أبو أروى الدرعمي

جزاك الله خيرًا أخي البكري!

----------


## أبو سعد المراكشي

موضوع يستحق التثبيت
جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## زيد الخيل

جزاك الله خيرا, ونفع بك, وبارك في علمك وعملك
وننتظر البقية أعانك الله

----------


## ابو راشد الخزرجي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .... بخصوص حاشية سعدي جلبي على تفسير البيضاوي تقوم مجموعة من طلبة كلية التربية الاساسية في الجامعة المستنصرية (بغداد) بتحقيقها.

----------


## ابو راشد الخزرجي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .....  الاخوة الكرام ارجو اعلامكم أن مجموعة من طلبة كلية التربية الاساسية في الجامعة المستنصرية في العراق قاموا بتحقيق حاشية العلامة سعدي جلبي على تفسير البيضاوي

----------


## عبد الله بن عبد الرحمن

لو تكرمت
أعد روابط بعض الكتب فإني حملتها مرتين ثم لم تفتح معي
توضيح فتح الرءوف
فضائل الرمي 
أسماء الله الحسنى

----------


## العزاوية

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .....  الاخوة الكرام ارجو اعلامكم أن مجموعة من طلبة كلية التربية الاساسية في الجامعة المستنصرية في العراق قاموا بتحقيق حاشية العلامة سعدي جلبي على تفسير البيضاوي



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اود ان اشكر اخي الكريم على تنبيهه هذا بأن هناك مجموعة من طلاب كلية التربية يرومون تحقيق حاشية سعدي جلبي على البيضاوي 

ولكن يا اخي الفاضل لقد سبقكم الى هذا التحقيق مجموعة من طلاب الاكاديمية العليا للدراسات العلمية والانساينة
في بغداد بتحقيقها منذ عام 2007 انهوا تحقيقها وتستطيع الرحوع الى ذلك والتأكد من الموضوع وبحوثهم 

تحياتي

----------


## أبو أحمد عبد الله

توجد مشكلة في تحميل شرح المرادي على الألفية ! يسر الله لكم كل عسير ! وسهل لكم كل صعب وحزن ! فأنتم أهل لكل خير !!

----------


## أحمد البكري

يرفع

----------


## حامد الأنصاري

> سعدي جلبي علي القاضي من تفسير القرآن
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/imgsrv/download?id=mdp.39015081446125  ;marker=bf633631119c371ea71e7d  fa96f19634



السلام عليكم هل من معلومات لهذا المخطوط  بارك الله فيكم

----------


## أحمد البكري

> السلام عليكم هل من معلومات لهذا المخطوط  بارك الله فيكم


*انظر - بارك الله فيك-:*

http://catalog.hathitrust.org/Record/002641734

----------


## حامد الأنصاري

> *انظر - بارك الله فيك-:*
> 
> http://catalog.hathitrust.org/Record/002641734


لله دركم ، بارك الله فيكم ، وجزاكم خيرا ، وجعل أعمالكم في موازين حسناتكم

----------

